# Want your honest opnion on my watercolors



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

My other hobby is creating watercolors. I would like some honest critques of some of my work. Attached are two of my recent work. Thank your for your time.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I like


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you take classes or are you on your own. 

I think your watercolor medium is very lovely done.


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

I want to stay in that cabin! I like them both very much - you are talented.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see nothing wrong.....they are beautiful.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I like them. I only wish I was as talented.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

They are both very nice, I think that the colours compliment each other.&#128049;


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I love the one w/ the sailboats. Colors are beautiful and contrasts are wonderful. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they are both beautiful and I would be proud to have them displayed in my house.
I have a question about the first one. Is the cabin's porch on stilts in the water? Or is the whole cabin situated on the water?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't paint. But, when I look at your work, I think it would lend itself nicely to do a mixed media and add some ink line highlights.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like them, but I always go back to what the art teacher( and well respected local artist) told our daughter. He said that her work was very good but that he wasn't going to be her judge. Her art work was something very personal that he had no right to say to her "this is good or this is bad". I've always liked that.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I like


Thank you so much!


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Do you take classes or are you on your own.
> 
> I think your watercolor medium is very lovely done.


I look at you tube for help .
lol


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

saxen said:


> I want to stay in that cabin! I like them both very much - you are talented.


I live at the shore so I do whats easiest. Thank you for your valued opinion.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Indian2 said:


> I see nothing wrong.....they are beautiful.


Thank you so much, I'm 83 and hard to be my own critic!


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> I like them. I only wish I was as talented.


Thank you. I'm smiling lol Love your dog!


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you for the complements .


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Orla Porig said:


> They are both very nice, I think that the colours compliment each other.🐱


Thank you for the complement.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Sine said:


> I think they are both beautiful and I would be proud to have them displayed in my house.
> I have a question about the first one. Is the cabin's porch on stilts in the water? Or is the whole cabin situated on the water?


I see what you mean, it should be on pier but looks like on the water. I'll be careful of that lol. Thank you for reply.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Mrs Murdog.... I like the addition of the pen and ink. I have done a snow scene with the bare trees in ink. I enjoyed doing it. Thank you


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

You don't need a critic, your work is beautiful. I like it and I also agree with the person who said we shouldn't criticize others art work. We don't all like the same thing and that is good. But I do like your work, don't stop. Usually someone who will criticize your work can't do it themselves or is jealous. So there.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

You are doing great!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Your work is lovely. It doesn't really matter what others think of your work, so long as you are happy with it and enjoy doing it. 
We are all different in our tastes, some like sweet, some like sour. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Take heart, you are a very talented water colourist. Your work made me think of peaceful days from the past, an era where life was uncomplicated and beautiful.

Looking forward to seeing more.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:

Nothing wrong with them that I can see.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

watercolor artist said:


> My other hobby is creating watercolors. I would like some honest critques of some of my work. Attached are two of my recent work. Thank your for your time.


I do watercolors also, I think the water and rocks are really well done. Please share more.!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I no nothing about art,I just know what I like & I like your work.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh gosh I wish I could paint. They are lovely.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Compliments all round from me - great talent.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

You're off to a good start. There are some excellent beginner books that you may find in your local library. There are also watercolor lessons/tutorials on youtube. Have fun.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Your artwork is lovely.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think they are very nice


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

A place where I would love to live. It's beautiful!!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

These are lovely. The colors are very soft. Painting has no age limit, keep up the good work.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

watercolor artist said:


> My other hobby is creating watercolors. I would like some honest critques of some of my work. Attached are two of my recent work. Thank your for your time.


Your both artworks are lovely, thanks for sharing and hope to see more in future.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Love it, I like oils myself. That way I feel I have more control.
The only thing I can say is that your background is as bright as
the foreground. Needs to be softer. That way it will look farther away.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely! :-D


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely! :-D


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Are you self taught ? Lots going on in the picture, takes talent, I'm sure the photo doesn't to it justice


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

soft and soothing. Wish i could do that


----------



## AnnEliz76 (Aug 7, 2014)

You are good. Like your compositions. Maybe the colors could be more contrasting...light and dark would make some areas pop out. Keep up the fine work. AnnEliz


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I like them both. They are worth the time you spent to make them.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I think they're lovely. I so enjoy going to the seashore. And they bring back those memories. I would enjoy looking at them daily.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Your pictures show much more talent than many have. That being said, if you are looking for the kind of feedback to help you develop your innate talent I suggest you look for a good teacher or group to work with. Nothing will develop your skills more than working with others who are better than you are.

If you happen to be in southern NJ I know of a woman who is a wonderful water color artist and a great teacher. Here is a link to see her work:

http://gailbracegirdle.artspan.com/home



watercolor artist said:


> My other hobby is creating watercolors. I would like some honest critques of some of my work. Attached are two of my recent work. Thank your for your time.


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

I love ur painting! I've taken an online watercolor class, and they outlined with Micron pig a pens after watercolor paint was completely dry.


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

Micron Pigma Pens


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

If I could paint like that I'd be tickled pink.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I think they are lovely. 

The only thing that counts, is whether you are pleased when you are done with the work on your picture. 

These are much better than anything I could do. I like the style and simplicity of the compositions. I'd be proud to have either of these on the wall in my home.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

pretty, i would have one on my wall


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful work...have you thought of posting them on Fine Art America website? Up to 25 free posts a year, or if you want to post more, $30 for unlimited. I post my photography and I do not sell my originals, but the FAA website will do all that for you if someone buys one of your watercolors...or you can sell the print only. This is a worldwide website, so I get feedback from all over the world.

I'd recommend you try it. It's a shame people don't see your work, and maybe purchase.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Your pictures made me smile!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Somewhat in the style of Cornelius Krieghoff. I like them.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the first one. Makes me feel like I am there. The second one is a bit stiff.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you are a developing talent. The first one is particularly well done. the second one may need a bit more work.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I would give an A+ for your works. Are you planning to sell them?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully done... id love to have your talent...


----------



## maxi2 (Mar 30, 2015)

As an artist, I can say your paintings show your peaceful spirit and loving personality....they are well done, and I respect your bravery in sharing them ...Some of us are not very nice in our comments, but I for one think you are doing well. mf


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

since i cant paint, yours look very nice to me.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like and especially like that your colors are more vibrant than most water colors.....great job.....ready to sell your work?????


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

I love them..


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

You are a talented lady..keep it up xo ws


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

maxi2 said:


> As an artist, I can say your paintings show your peaceful spirit and loving personality....they are well done, and I respect your bravery in sharing them ...Some of us are not very nice in our comments, but I for one think you are doing well. mf


I, too, am a watercolor artist and she did ask for an honest opinion. I think folks were just trying to be helpful. As lovely as the paintings are, just as you said, she would grow by leaps and bounds if she had some instruction in composition, and watercolor techniques that evade many artists until someone actually shows them how it's done. In a former post, I advised her to refer to library books on the subject as well as going to youtube for free classes and tutorials. Ideally, I hope she can find a good teacher offering classes right in her area.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Well Done! Water colour is not easy! You have a lovely style! But as an artist myself! Practice practice, practice, makes for perfection!.... And echoing other advise! The you tube tutorials are excellent & inspirational as well as art books! I went to an informal art group! Which helped me develop my own style! (Which I,m still working on!) but everyone was helpful & encouraging! .... Also maybe trying out a few art classes maybe of some help to you! In building your confidence up in developing your own style & give you ideas & give you more ideas with what styles & techniques you might like to try & develop! Hoping this advise is helpful to you & "Keep on painting" &#127912;&#127912;&#127912;&#127912;&#128077;&#127995;&#128158;&#127801;


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Well Done! Water colour is not easy! You have a lovely style! But as an artist myself! Practice practice, practice, makes for perfection!.... And echoing other advise! The you tube tutorials are excellent & inspirational as well as art books! I went to an informal art group! Which helped me develop my own style! (Which I,m still working on!) but everyone was helpful & encouraging! .... Also maybe trying out a few art classes maybe of some help to you! In building your confidence up in developing your own style & give you ideas & give you more ideas with what styles & techniques you might like to try & develop! Hoping this advise is helpful to you & "Keep on painting" 🎨🎨🎨🎨👍🏻💞🌹


 :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I am not an expert but I think they are lovely!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I think these are quite lovely. They have a very peaceful, quiet feel about them.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

i THANK ALL THAT HAVE GIVEN ME HELPFUL ADVICE AND i AM INSPIRED TO KEEP ON GOING. I now feel they are frame worthy. lol Have a good day1


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Both are wonderful


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Mitzi, but I feel like continuing now that I have had some encouragement.


----------



## watercolor artist (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you. for the encouragement! you all have made my day!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

The waterin the second one seems to be going downhill. Just saying.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is what you are seeing and feeling at the time. I happen to like them but if you like them that is most important.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

maxi2 said:


> As an artist, I can say your paintings show your peaceful spirit and loving personality....they are well done, and I respect your bravery in sharing them ...Some of us are not very nice in our comments, but I for one think you are doing well. mf


 She asked for honest opinions.


----------



## knitnut64 (Nov 4, 2014)

All of my favouite colours. I love them!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Magnificent! :thumbup:


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

gifted you are


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

V nice.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I think they are fantastic... I love watercolor and yours are perfect...... who is putting ??'s in your mind.... don't listen to them.....


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

I love their simplicity - the colours are very calming.


----------

